# Eliminating White Border With CAD cut???



## KBee (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey forum,

Sorry if this is a repost. I'm getting a design printed in small quantity so it will be a CAD cut. I was informed that it would most likely be a white border around the entire image. Is there a better way around this white border. I'm sure there is an answer out there. I'm new to this because I usually screen print but this order is so small CAD cut was suggested.

If someone could help that would be great. Or point me to another thread. Thanks a ton


----------



## icaras (Apr 1, 2009)

KBee said:


> Hey forum,
> 
> Sorry if this is a repost. I'm getting a design printed in small quantity so it will be a CAD cut. I was informed that it would most likely be a white border around the entire image. Is there a better way around this white border. I'm sure there is an answer out there. I'm new to this because I usually screen print but this order is so small CAD cut was suggested.
> 
> If someone could help that would be great. Or point me to another thread. Thanks a ton


It could be cut closer but some loss will occur. I have done both ways and usually the white border is fine. Never had a customer complain about the white outline. I have noticed when no white outline. Hope this helps.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

you could put a border around it to match the shirt color


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

One of the ransfer companies, and I can't recall which, offers an option with a clear border.


----------



## KBee (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------

